# 2009 Hunting trips! Lets hear them!



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Alright, the hunting season is getting close! Before we know it we are all going to be out in the field! I am trying to spark some conversation! Let's hear some plans for the 09 season!


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Heading to Alberta whitetail hunting this fall, looking forward to that! Didn't draw Iowa now Wy or Utah thou so I will spend allot of time right here at home chasing critters! 
Good luck to you all this fall!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

1 week for bear in mn,1 week western nd deer. lots n lots of around home for whitetails


----------



## spanky27 (Nov 16, 2007)

nothing in 09 besides my normal around home hunting, but I'm already planning '10 hunting. elk and bear....hopefully it works. It takes this long to save up the money to do 1/2 the things i want to do


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

7 of the first 10 days of archery season chasing Mule Deer and Antelope with the kids in the badlands, than back home to bowhunt whitetail.

October, DIY bear hunting in Minnesota again, 3rd year in a row-no-quota tag. area.

Nov. should be hunting for a Mule Deer buck as I have a bazillian points and should draw. But than who knows. If drawn will hunt 10 of the first 14 days - big boy or nothing, as I waited long enough to draw a tag.

If no Muley tag, we may head down to Nebraska again this year.

Throw in upland and waterfowl and it will be a fairly full season!


----------



## fhalum (Oct 7, 2008)

Should be the usual this year - heading to 3A4 for deer gun season. Hoping for a buck this year, but lottery isn't drawn yet.

My wife killed her first doe a couple of years ago, so I'm hoping she'll get a buck this time around. I think it's as much fun when she shoots 'em as it is when I do.

Should spend a few Saturdays chasing birds, too. I just always seem to run out of weekends each fall...


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm just going for antelope her in my own backyard.


----------



## crosshunt (Feb 10, 2009)

well i was over in the desert last year for all of fall hunting season so i really have the bug now. Just killed my first bear this spring and plan on doing some mullie and elk hunting here in idaho. Also heading back to my hometown in Ohio to do some bow hunting for white tail in november. and taking the wife out for her first time to get her a mullie :jammin: CANT WAIT!!!


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm heading out to the badlands to try to stalk up an a mulie with a couple of buddies. This is my first year hunting with a bow, so it ought to be interesting. Who knows, maybe I'll pop for a pronghorn tag, too.

I need to whip my butt into shape, yet, though. I went with one of those guys on his elk hunt last year, and you can never be in too good of shape for that country.


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

Heading out west the second weekend of bow season for Muleys and Antelope. Never been out there but can't wait. We'll be south of Watford City aways. Planning on just camping. Anybody know of the place people camp that's just a few miles across the border from Sydney? I've heard about it from several people but cant find any info on it?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Sounds like you guys all have a busy year planned! I am much the same! By far the best hunting season to come for me! ND Antalope bow hunt, WYO elk hunt, MT elk deer hunt, Going out west muley hunting, and I just traded some work for a Minn bow tag! Ohh and bow hunting locally! I am getting excited it isn't to far away guys!


----------



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

bowhunting a week in WI, Bowhunt,rifle and muzzleloader on evening and days off in Mn, One week in oct for SD waterfowl, One weekend for snows in nov and one week of spring snow goose hunting

This is going to be a hell of a year i hope!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Jesus I think the G&F should go to lottery on all mule deer tags.. Sounds like everybody and there brother is going out there to try and shoot a buck this year....  Glad I have private land nobody can touch!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

GooseBuster3 said:


> Jesus I think the G&F should go to lottery on all mule deer tags.. Sounds like everybody and there brother is going out there to try and shoot a buck this year....  Glad I have private land nobody can touch!


Where have you been the last five years? :lol:

This isnt a new thing.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Oh I know, I just havent said anything.. Everybody thinks they see that 30 incher in the hotel when they get back at night, Maybe they should watch mule deer more and realize they always run with their ears pinched back.. I dont know have you seen 47 incher? I was told by a guy he had 3 shots at one with his bow... idiots.. :roll:


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

GooseBuster3 said:


> Oh I know, I just havent said anything.. Everybody thinks they see that 30 incher in the hotel when they get back at night, Maybe they should watch mule deer more and realize they always run with their ears pinched back.. I dont know have you seen 47 incher? I was told by a guy he had 3 shots at one with his bow... idiots.. :roll:


--It has gotten a lot more popular over the past few years, you can thank your eastman guys for that!--


----------



## NE ND Wingmaster (Jul 21, 2009)

Bowhunting (first year) around home. Rifle hunting in father-in-laws hometown area (family tradition), and hopefully 2 or 3 pheasant hunting trips back to my hometown area in western ND. Through a little early season sharpies and huns in there as well and Bison football  Favorite time of the year!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

GooseBuster3 said:


> Oh I know, I just havent said anything.. Everybody thinks they see that 30 incher in the hotel when they get back at night, Maybe they should watch mule deer more and realize they always run with their ears pinched back.. I dont know have you seen 47 incher? I was told by a guy he had 3 shots at one with his bow... idiots.. :roll:


Judge um by ears and body. 30 incher would be a good 4 inches outside of the body on both sides.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

DIY goat hunt in wyoming for my third straight year, getting bigger each year! Just missed B&C last year!!! hope this is the year my B&C buck finally goas down!


----------



## Nodak Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

I will be going to Heartland Whitetails in the great state of IL for the first week of November for a bowhunt. I can't wait. Other than that I think i will make it to WI, MN, and maybe OK. Good luck to everyone and to you P&Y on that elk hunt. Good luck... :beer:


----------

